# Basil Stuffed Chicken Breasts



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 30, 2012)

Good Morning,

This is a lovely and yet simply easy recipe to prepare, which I had been given in Genoa, Liguria years back. 

 BASIL STUFFED CHICKEN BREASTS 
By: Margaux Cintrano. 


6 slices of turkey bacon ( or pork bacon if you prefer ) or pancetta 
2 cups coarsely chopped fresh basil herb 
Freshly grated Pecorino Sardo or Reggiano Parmesano
1/4 cup Evoo
1/2 tsp. fresh lemon juice
salt to taste 
4 skinless boneless chicken breasts: With a 1-Inch horizontal incision in each piece ( my Butcher does it ) 
freshly ground rose, green and black pepper 
1 cup all purpose unbleached flour
2 large eggs lightly beaten
1 cup fine fresh bread crumbs and herb seasoned 
herb seasoning for breadcrumbs: dried basil, parsley, oregano & thyme
2 tblsps unsalted butter
2 tblsps Evoo ( 100% Hojiblanca Olive Mono Varietal if possible for lightness )

 1) in large skillet, cook the bacon over moderate heat until crisp 5 minutes 
2) drain oil and coarsely chop 
3) IN FOOD PROCESSOR: purée bacon, basil, garlic and Grated Pecorino or Parmesano to a paste 
4) with machine on, add the Evoo very very slowly and gradually in thin stream
5) transfer the stuffing mixture ( the paste ) to a bowl
6) stir in the lemon juice and season with salt
7) spoon One tablespoon of the basil Mixture into each pocket and press gently to close the pocket
8) season chicken on both sides, with salt and pepper
9) put the flour, egg and breadcrumbs in 3 separate bowls
10) lightly flour the chicken pieces and shake off excess and then into the egg and coat with seasoned bread crumbs
11) in large skillet: melt 1 tblsp butter in 1 tblsp Evoo
12) add the chicken pieces and cook over moderately medium heat for approx. 5 minutes per side.

 SERVE WITH: an Italian Rosé or Lambrusco and crusty warm bread, and extra freshly grated Pecorino ... And a side Arugula / Rocket or spinach salad and / or a ribbon pasta, with homemade pesto. 

Margi. Cintrano.


----------



## Bacardi1 (Apr 30, 2012)

This sounds delicious.  Thank you!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 30, 2012)

@ Bacardi 1,

Just a note to thank you for your compliments and it is scrumptuous ... and easy to prepare ... Sides can be quite versatile too ... Ribbon Pasta with Pesto, a salad, Rice, Mashed Potatoes or Baked Potatoes ... so it is a good laboral week dinner or even at weekends with Pasta Pesto and a lovely salad ...

Have nice evening. 
Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 1, 2012)

Slipped my mind yesterday to mention, one can add Pine Nuts to the Pesto which shall fill the breast of chicken pockets ...

Have wonderful day.
Margi.


----------



## Bacardi1 (May 1, 2012)

Thanks - already thought of that since Pine Nuts are a HUGE favorite of mine.  I always have a sack in the fridge.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 1, 2012)

Bacardi 1,

Yes, I love pinenuts too ... Pesto Genovese in general ... so whichever texture you prefer, a thick creamy or Pesto traditional, can be spooned into these pockets.

Let me know how it turns out, once you prepare it. It probably can be baked in oven too --- however, the sautéed in Evoo are scrumptuous !

Thanks for feedback. 
Kindest.
Margi.


----------



## Bacardi1 (May 2, 2012)

What I usually do when I stuff breasts with goat cheese & arugula is brown them a little first in EVOO/butter, & then finish them in a medium oven (350F) for 20 minutes or so depending on the size of the pieces.

Or sometimes I'll add a little chicken broth or white wine to the pan, cover it, & just the chicken finish on the stovetop that way.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (May 2, 2012)

What a BEAUTIFUL recipe! I'll definitely try it next weekend, since my fiancé's brother is always willing to make new recipes, and this one I've never seen in my life.
Thanks Margi.

PS Maybe I'll try to crush the ingredients in my Ligurian mortar. After about 6 months, the pestle finally lost that terrible garlic smell...


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 2, 2012)

*@ Luca: So Pleased To Hear*

Buonasera Luca,

Grazie ... So pleased to hear you have found this one ... It is such a simple lovely and delicious recipe too ... Do Note: You can add more than 1 garlic clove minced and go with your own palate of course. 

MORTAR & PESTLE  : Is your´s Wood or Stone ? If it is of wood, then, my suggestion is: let it soak overnight in water with fresh Lemon Juice ! It shall cut the overwhelming garlic aroma. 

I look forward to hearing all about your lovely lunch or dinner with the Pollo al Pesto di Liguria ... 

In the Pork Section: I had posted a few weeks ago;  a recipe with: Assorted Mushrooms & Herb Stuffed thick Porkchops, with Butcher made pockets in the pork chops ... 

It is quite good too.

Ciao e Grazie. 
Kindest.
Margi.


----------

